# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Paranoja

## AuGuSt_

Eshte nje fjale jo e panjohur ne fjalorin tone te perditshem, nje crregullim madhor i moshes se pjekurise. E shohim me zakonisht ne moshat 30-50 vjecare, prek me shume burrat sesa grate. 
Duket sikur vjen papritur, por ne shumicen e rasteve kemi manifestime konstitucionale mendore te cilat e kane manifestuar vetveten heret ne jeten e pacientit.

Nje person me paronoje mendon vec per vete, eshte narcistik, i vetmuar, xheloz dhe teper dyshues. Shpesh keta persona kane aftesi me te larta se mesatarja, ne pergjithesi keto jane te tipit pervers.

Ata kane nje mbindjeshmeri morbide (te semure) te jetes se perditshme bashkuar me nje tendence keqintepretimi, ndryshimi e zmadhimi te incidenteve te vogla.

SIMPTOMAT
Fillimi i kesaj semundjeje paraqitet me ekzagjerimin e difekteve te personalitetit. Gjithashtu para "shperthimit" te plote te paranojes pacienti mund te kaloje nje faze depresioni e cila i paraprin nje paranoje te perhershme e ne "lulezim" .

Deluzionet behen te pranishme, pergjithmone !
Paranojaku ben deduksione racionale - por nisur nga premisa false, pasi gjykimi i tij eshte "prekur" .

Ai beson se disa njerez jane kunder tij; e ata po konspirojne e komplotojne se bashku per ti shkaterruar shendetin apo poziten.
Ai "shikon" mesazhe te fshehura ne ngjarje rutine e te zakonshme; gjithshka qe ndodh ka nje reference speciale per ate vete. Ai eshte i persekutuar dhe i ndjekur nga influenca malinje.

Gradualisht, deluzionet thuren pergjate gjithe territorit te tij mendor duke sjelle nje ndikim ne te gjithe jeten e veprimet e Paranojakut.

Megjithate, pervec deluzioneve ka fare pak shenja te degradimit te intelektit.
Kujtesa eshte normale; nuk ka konfuzion te pergjithshem.

Paranojaku pergjigjet me qartesi - e shpesh here me argumente te bindeshme -por i mungon realizmi; ai eshte i bindur vec ne realitetin e deluzioneve te tij.

Me progresimin e semundjes deluzionet behen akoma e me teper te tipit sistematik, shume me te shumta dhe te fiksuara.

Persekutimi (qe ai ndjen) tani i atribohet perfundimisht agjensive apo formave nga me ekstremet. Si hipnotizmi, valet e radios a te televizorit, rrezeve- X ,ose CIA, FBI apo sekteve e besimeve te ndryshme si - spiritualistet, cifutet, masonet, katoliket etj.

Vuajtjet e tij te imagjinuara mund te manifestohen me nje intensitet te tille saqe ai vendos ti drejtohet ligjit apo te marre hak vete personalisht mbi persekutoret.

Pikerisht ne kete pike paranojaku behet i rrezikshem; ai mund te ndermarre nje goditje vdekjeprurese reale mbi personin te cilin ai e imagjinon si pergjegjes per fatin e tij te keq.

Shume njerez prominente - te shquar (ketu dhe ideja ime per paranojen e tendencat e saj manifestuar ne udheheqes e diktatore te shumte) kane vuajtur nga kjo semundje, jo plotesisht e jo gjithmone e qarte dhe njerez te tjere kane vuajtur me ta ose popuj te tere.

Po ashtu nga paranojake "te zakonshem" (pa pushtet) kane vuajtur disa figura te shquara, te politikes, medias apo artit.
Ne disa raste pergjigja ndaj ideve deluzionuese merr formen e letrave apo pamfleteve ndaj personit "qe i ka bere keq" .

Paranojaket i ndajme ne dy grupe kryesore:
ekscentriket dhe egocentriket.

*Ekscentriket* i quajme si "as ketej as andej njerez " pra grup qe mjekesia i klasifikon si Borderline Patients; aty perfshihen njerez "si te vecante", te shqetesuarit e medhenj, njerezit jo-praktike - me shume projekte e ide te parealizueshme; ai tip njerezish qe populli do thonte per ta :
se po mundohen ta bejne katrorin - rreth, ose do "zgjidhin" misterin e levizjes perpetuale.

Megjithese menyra se si ekscentriku e shikon jeten eshte paksa si e "coroditur", ai eshte pak a shume i pademshem. Ne rastin me te keq eshte i bezdishem e ne rastin me te mire e "durojme" si te vecante, si origjinal. Kujtoni profesoret e "cuditshem" qe keni pasur, pikerisht ate tip te vetmuar, qe nuk krihej a nuk paraqitej ne rregull por e kishte nje shkendi prej gjeniu.

*Egocentriket* -nga ana tjeter, manifestojne tendenca te rrezikshme.
Personaliteti i tyre eshte i demtuar plotesisht, dhe ne rrethana te ndyshme persona te tille duhen mbikqyrur ose instutionalizuar.
Egocentriket, bazuar ne natyren e deluzioneve te tyre i pershkruajme, si te persekutuar, te zhurmshem, te ekzaltuar, si hipokondriake, te dashur ne ekstrem ose teper religjioze.
Cdo rast ka tiparet e tij, paraqitet me nje pasuri detajesh e eshte " i cuditshem" e "i ndyshem" ne meriten e vet.

TRAJTIMI
Paranoja eshte nje gjendje progresive, e megjithese nuk ka nje tendenci per demencia-n (harrim) ka shume pak shprese per sherim.
Jane pak ato tipe te crregullime mendore qe jane me te veshtira per tu trajtuar sesa paranoja.
Frojdianet pretendojne se baza e kesaj semundje eshte nje homoseksualitet i represuar (shtypur), psiko-analiza si metode trajtimi ne kete rast eshte e destinuar te deshtoje - pasi nje paranojak ka "mungese" realizmi e eshte jo-bashkepunues; si person qe dyshon ne gjithshka.

Artikulli i marre nga www.rruzull.net 
Përgatiti për Rruzullin Dr. Lec Shiroka

----------


## Pratolini

> *Ekscentriket* i quajme si "as ketej as andej njerez " pra grup qe mjekesia i klasifikon si Borderline Patients; aty perfshihen njerez "si te vecante", te shqetesuarit e medhenj, njerezit jo-praktike - me shume projekte e ide te parealizueshme; ai tip njerezish qe populli do thonte per ta :
> se po mundohen ta bejne katrorin - rreth, ose do "zgjidhin" misterin e levizjes perpetuale.
> 
> Megjithese menyra se si ekscentriku e shikon jeten eshte paksa si e "coroditur", ai eshte pak a shume i pademshem. Ne rastin me te keq eshte i bezdishem e ne rastin me te mire e "durojme" si te vecante, si origjinal. Kujtoni profesoret e "cuditshem" qe keni pasur, pikerisht ate tip te vetmuar, qe nuk krihej a nuk paraqitej ne rregull por e kishte nje shkendi prej gjeniu.


Ekscentriket ne vetvete perbejne nje larmishmeri goxha te madhe, keshtu qe duhet patur pak kujdes.
Niveli i progresit te "semundjes" ( une personalisht nuk kam shume deshire ta quaj semundje ) eshte percaktues, ashtu sikurse karakteri dhe specifika e saj.
Shkrimi e sqaron mire qe ne rastet me te shumta ekscentriket jane te pademshem, ose ne rastet me te mira demtojne nje moral, postulat, perceptim te kalbur.
E kam shprehur ne nje teme timen qe me pelqen ta perkufizoj veten ndonjehere si nje "hunter ekscentrikesh"  :buzeqeshje: 
Nese gjithe diten ndeshesh me njerez te cilet te thone qe 2+2=4, une e kam te nevojshme qe pasdite te takoj edhe dike i cili te me thoje qe ne fakt 2+2=5
Duhet te kuptojme qe thuajse te gjithe ate qe mbiquhen "Gjeni" e kane pasur nje doze ekscentrizmi ne vetvete.

----------

